# 50 watt hid automotive application



## hizzo3 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have seen metioned on here several times of 50 watt hid's. I am in the process of changing over my motorcycle headlight to a tsx projector and am looking for bulbs and ballasts... i am curious where these 50 hid's are and if anyone know some stats on them (strike draw, bulb life, ect)


----------



## Anto (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm assuming you've already been to HIDplanet.

if not, www.hidplanet.com/forums

I know a few guys on there modded their kioto ballasts to an adjustable 50w, and even 75w with the help of a potentiometer. 
As far as bulb life with the 50w hid, I think it's SLIGHTLY reduced, but not by much.

Oh yeah, search for some of the threads on HIDplanet for "adjustable ballast". you'll find tons of threads.


----------



## hizzo3 (Apr 7, 2006)

hummm... thanks. I'll have to look through it. i am looking at putting one of those on my bike, and i want the option to switch from 35 watts to 50 watts for on the freeway. thank you much.


----------



## hizzo3 (Apr 10, 2006)

it seems all of them are modding theirs... and i know i am not that good with smd components... there is one ballast set for 900 which i think is a bit much... any other ideas?


----------



## Anto (Apr 11, 2006)

There should be a guy on there selling modded ballasts. He mods denso ballasts to 50w himself, and attaches the proper heatsink.

If you look around, you might be able to find a pair for sale. Usually you can get TWO for $400~, one for $200ish.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 11, 2006)

Anto said:


> There should be a guy on there selling modded ballasts. He mods denso ballasts to 50w himself, and attaches the proper heatsink.
> 
> If you look around, you might be able to find a pair for sale. Usually you can get TWO for $400~, one for $200ish.


 
They are VERY large, about 2-3 times normal ballast size because of the heatsink, some add cooling fans as well. His name is Drew and lives near Detroit, MI. One other comment, the way he calculates wattage is the total power to the ballast not to the bulb. To calculate bulb wattage which is the normal way of rating them, subtract about 15% from his numbers. Most ballasts are between 80 and 87% efficient.


----------



## hizzo3 (Apr 12, 2006)

thanx for the connection... i'll see if i can hunt him down... i wonder if he would do a custom one that would allow me to switch from 25-35watts to the full 50......i thought the denso ballast was like 90% efficent?


----------



## burnout (Apr 13, 2006)

Great help, Thanks!


----------



## XeRay (Apr 13, 2006)

hizzo3 said:


> I thought the denso ballast was like 90% efficent?


 
I doubt very much that it is better than 87%


----------



## copiertech (Apr 23, 2006)

you can mod the bosch ballasts as well. most of the ballasts I have seen so far have modding potential, the power semiconductors are well overrated for the application.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 23, 2006)

copiertech said:


> you can mod the bosch ballasts as well. most of the ballasts I have seen so far have modding potential, the power semiconductors are well overrated for the application.


 
*As long as you provide heatsink surfaces and/or a fan to remove excess heat.*


----------



## hizzo3 (Apr 28, 2006)

well it will be on a motorcycle...so i doubt air flow will be that much of a problem...i was curious how strong is the draw on some of the ballast to ingite the blub....is it more then 60watts momentarily like my current light. the reason i ask is cause my bike isnt a touring, so it doesnt have much extra juice... with everything on i have 70watts to spare while running highway, and at stop i am in the neg...i figure i can do some led conversions and maybe free up another 20-50 watts (havent done the math and depending how far i wanna go). i just dont wanna hook it up and have it fry my reg/rectifier or burn my measly 14amp :thinking: batt....


----------

